# Migrains



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Has anyone ever had a migraine that made u feel like u were having a stroke? Today half my body went numb, had trouble remembering and focusing, had trouble walking, shaking violently and a severe headache. Spent 5 hours in ER. After bloodwork and ct scan dr said migraine


----------



## Dyanne05 (Apr 10, 2013)

I have heard of these sort of headaches however I have been a nurse for 17 years I've never witnessed one. I do have migraines myself that are onset by stress. I do hope you feel much better soon. Will add you to my pray list.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Thank you Dyanne.


----------



## Pinkter (Aug 19, 2012)

I was 50 when out if the blue I started having seizures. Neurologist found the seizures were in the part of my brain that showed it was an inherited trait. So it had been with me my whole life and didn't surface for 50 years. I hope it's nothing for you and you're ok. That is not meant to sound dire, so please don't take it that way. Just offering my experience. The body is a strange and amazing machine!


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Yes, and I've had them. I'm on a med that knocks me out when I get them. If you've never had them before going to the ER was smart.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

I went to my dr today as a follow up. They gave me some medicine just incase I get another migraine and they r sending me to a neurologist. The whole ordeal was really scary. I have never had a migraine before especially not something that significant


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Yes I've been getting them for years. I get the aura first. I've also had them where my speech was slurred, I couldn't walk straight, was confused, spoke in opposites, it was awful. Have many times had my arms and hands go numb. I've had black outs as well. They are the pits. Mine are also from stress, flourscent lighting, certain foods if too much like aged cheeses & chocolate. Been getting them since I was 8 yrs old.


----------



## Elfinworld (Jul 11, 2013)

chickenmommy said:


> Has anyone ever had a migraine that made u feel like u were having a stroke? Today half my body went numb, had trouble remembering and focusing, had trouble walking, shaking violently and a severe headache. Spent 5 hours in ER. After bloodwork and ct scan dr said migraine


I used to get them ALL the time. Them my doc put me on this med called Zomig. It's a nasal squirt (not exactly a spray) and I think I might've used 4 or 5 of those and haven had them since.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

7chicks said:


> Yes I've been getting them for years. I get the aura first. I've also had them where my speech was slurred, I couldn't walk straight, was confused, spoke in opposites, it was awful. Have many times had my arms and hands go numb. I've had black outs as well. They are the pits. Mine are also from stress, flourscent lighting, certain foods if too much like aged cheeses & chocolate. Been getting them since I was 8 yrs old.


I start about them. They got better around 18, but I still get at least one a month. I hate them so very much.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

They can be so debilitating. Got nailed with one at work on my first day on the floor on my own at new job on July 27th. The stress of it caught up with me. Couldn't see the computer screen. That was cute when I am charting and have meds to pass shortly.  Ended up being sat down in the room behind the nurses desk for 10 minutes and I slammed down 3 tylenol since they were the first thing I could get my hands on. I find that caffeine helps me a lot with making them go away along with 3-4 ibuprofen or tylenol (which ever is at hand and depending on strength). Makes it tolerable enough to be able to finish the day even though I'm exhausted from it and feel like you do when getting over the flu - that shaky weak feeling where your stomach is touchy.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

I take a Prilosec OTC and to Aleve and give it an hour. If that doesn't dull it down it's onto the meds that knock me out.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I would have never thought of Prilosec. I'll have to try that next time. Well, preferably there wouldn't "be" a next time but I'm sure at this rate there will be.  I am so stressed out at this new job of mine right now I could cry. Yesterday was awful. Hate the transitioning period that goes with starting at new places.  Staff where I am is really very nice & helpful too. Its just the bouncing around at my job right now that is so rough. Blessedly have today off.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Awww I'm sorry 7chicks. I hope things get easier for you. ~hugs~


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

My mother in law had one that mimicked a stroke recently. They did the full body scan and just said it was a bad migraine. I get migraines but not that bad. Just debilitating, light and sound sensitivity ones. I have been on anti-seizure medication topiramate for the last month and it has helped keep them from getting too bad. Doesn't stop them completely though.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

chickenmommy said:


> Awww I'm sorry 7chicks. I hope things get easier for you. ~hugs~


Thanks chickenmommy. It will get easier. Just the newness of getting straight out of college (2nd time around but new field) with no "real" experience right into a full-time job shortly after that floats all over is rough. My co-workers & even my boss have been great though. All chipped in to help pull me through yesterday. Work a different hall tomorrow. One that I hope won't be so brutal.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

chickenmommy said:


> Has anyone ever had a migraine that made u feel like u were having a stroke? Today half my body went numb, had trouble remembering and focusing, had trouble walking, shaking violently and a severe headache. Spent 5 hours in ER. After bloodwork and ct scan dr said migraine


Yes, but I had no pain. They put me in the hospital for 4 days, and decided that it was a mini stroke, and I "had" those for almost 6 months, before a neurologist diagnosed me with what are called "Silent Migraines", which are migraines without the pain, just all the other symptoms, along with the nausea, the light sensitivity, the auras, seeing things move from left to right in my perferal (sp) vision, sound sensitivity, and this lasts for about 3 days. I take topirimate, neurontin, and all kinds of really strange things, but I can't take imitrex to stop the migraine, because I have had 2 aneurysms clamped, and imitrex constricts the blood vessels. I am getting used to them, but it takes some getting used to!!!


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

7chicks said:


> I would have never thought of Prilosec. I'll have to try that next time. Well, preferably there wouldn't "be" a next time but I'm sure at this rate there will be.  I am so stressed out at this new job of mine right now I could cry. Yesterday was awful. Hate the transitioning period that goes with starting at new places.  Staff where I am is really very nice & helpful too. Its just the bouncing around at my job right now that is so rough. Blessedly have today off.


It's rough, no doubt about it.

Have you tried anything to cut back the stress?


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I do. My chickens are my main stress reliever along with loving up my 2 rat terriers. Lots of home stress too so between that & new job, I get overwhelmed some days. Job stress wouldn't have been quite so bad had I gotten the orientation time I was promised. I had talked to the employer about it when they cut orientation short but was given the pat on the back and you'll be fine talk. Training for new nurses used to be 4 - 6 weeks. Now its down to 2 1/2. For someone as green as me right now, I really needed that extra time. So, for now I take a deep breath and just try to do my best and apologize often for being slow.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

I have found small dose of psychedelic mushrooms to help. I used to suffer from cluster migraines, since learning of the scientific uses of the mushroom I have not had a serious migraine. 
I'm not advocating breaking laws and getting weird, I am simply suggesting those who suffer look into it. 
The psilocybin has a positive effect, killing migraines at onset. 
Please look into it on your own and do not take my word for it. 
I do not take medication that I can not find in nature, it works for me.


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

I'm so sorry, 7chicks. I used to have a lot of problems, migraine + aura, cluster; they were all caused for me by elevated intracranial pressure (rare), don't know what caused that, but finally I think I'm out of the woods, lots of meds and spinal taps all under the bridge now, and I avoid stress like plague, it would set my spine on fire with the pain too. Almost blinded by loss of circulation to optic nerves. Nobody should have to suffer migraines.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

powderhogg01 said:


> I have found small dose of psychedelic mushrooms to help. I used to suffer from cluster migraines, since learning of the scientific uses of the mushroom I have not had a serious migraine.
> I'm not advocating breaking laws and getting weird, I am simply suggesting those who suffer look into it.
> The psilocybin has a positive effect, killing migraines at onset.
> Please look into it on your own and do not take my word for it.
> I do not take medication that I can not find in nature, it works for me.


I took only one hit of acid in the 70's, and that is very similar to what some of these symptoms are, expect I can't sleep this off. I have often wondered about medical marijuana or something along those lines.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

I currently live in a state which supports such remedies. I use it to cope with chronic arthritis and fibromyalgia. 
I also suffer from cluster migraines. The marijuana has not significantly helped my migraines. I do not think that acid and mushrooms are the same, I truly believe the mushrooms have an earthly connection, and it's that connection that help the headache. 
There is lots of science in regards to the relation of psilocybin mushrooms and migraines available from distinguished sources.


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

Medical MJ can reduce swelling in the brain (lowering pressure), so depending on cause, it could make things worse or better. Worth a try once. More if it helps. Garlic is the single best anti-inflammatory food, so make it part of daily menu, can only help.


----------



## mamawolfen (Aug 7, 2013)

I have gotten migraines since I was about fourteen and had &rdquo;stomach migraines&rdquo; all through childhood except they hadn't come up with the term, I guess. Most of the medications do not work reliably for me although if I take excedrine migraine right at the beginning it usually helps. I have mechanical AND allergy triggers. Staying away from gluten really helps. I hope you find some answers.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

I read that marijuana can reduce blood pressure that could help to alleviate, but the science is still out. I would like to see some peer reviewed materials on the wonders of marijuana as it seems to treat everything ever.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

I am an everyday medical marijuana user, I use it to treat chimeric pain associated with injuries and the constant ache if fibromyalgia... I also suffer some periodic bouts of cluster migraines. I have not found any connection to the marijuana helping my headaches. It does seem to help just about all my other aches. 
The only pure and natural solution I have found is through diet. Even still I feel a migrane coming on and I am able to take a capsule of psilocybin mushrooms and I go to sleep, when I awake all is well. 
I do not trip, the dose that I take is so small you barely feel it, simply drink some tea and go to sleep. Wake up and everything is good to go.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Interesting. I read a study where they were using ecstasy to treat migraines and it worked well. I wonder why?


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

Ecstasy releases a huge amount of serotonin, and kind of trigger a misfire within your brain. I believe it is that misfire that helps to **** down the migraine. I have no scientific bases on ecstasy, I have done it, I like it, but it's a chemical and I have nearly done away with all chemicals. 
I will say this, having never taken ecstasy during a migraine, but having done my fair share, it likely overwhelms te migraine sensation with positive feelings and emotions. Likely how it is so effective, you simply feel too good to worry about the migraine.. Or any thing really. 
Plus with ecstasy, you never know what's in the pill.. Another good reason not to take it.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

I suffered most of my life from migraines. I can't remember a part of my childhood that I wasn't plagued with several a week. They were connected with severe nosebleeds. If I had a nosebleed and migraine was soon to follow, the same if I had a migraine the nosebleed was soon to follow.

I could feel them coming. I would get dizzy and colors would not be as bright, then the light sensitivity came on and even low light was too much. I would get woozy and sick to my stomach and usually ended up vomiting for several hours. I could feel the pain start deep inside my head and it eventually consumed most of my body with my head throbbing.

My Mother told my pediatrician when I was around 8 or 9. She didn't like me taking so much tylenol, so she asked about these "headaches that are migraines". Well, back then, the medical profession was on the band wagon that migraines didn't exist. Headaches yes, but there was no such thing as a migraine. He told my Mother that I was faking it for attention. Naturally. I was making myself ill several to 4 or even 5 times a week for the attention. 

Of course he was the doctor, and what they say is golden, so my Mother stopped me from taking tylenol and I was left to suffer. When I was sick I was yelled at and called names etc. It was one of the most horrid things in my childhood. No one ever did explain the nosebleeds to me. By college I had them almost everyday.

Years later I learned to control my pain, and I learned to work through my migraine episodes with deep breathing, darkness and absolute quiet. To this day I'm pretty good at absorbing pain. I had an issue in college and was given a brain test (don't remember the name). It was when they put little probe things all over your head and then you go through a series of lights, flashing on and off, bright light and dark etc. At the end the results were "normal for a person who suffers migraines." It was the one and only time that I was validated by a medical professional that migraines exist and I suffer from them.

I finally had the nosebleeds fixed after having one last four days. The ER sent me to a nose/throat doctor and I cauterized quite a few veins or something in my nose. Funny thing, after that I started having light nosebleeds in the OTHER nostril, but they never amounted to much.

It must be hereditary because my son suffers from occasional migraines and he had nosebleeds growing up. Never to my extent, but he does get the occasional "knock you flat" migraine.

I think it just goes to show you that the medical profession doesn't have all the answers. They have fancy machines, and lots of blood tests, but the human body is more complicated than we can imagine.

My migraines are few and far between now, I can feel them coming on and get myself to a quiet place to deal with it before it becomes an issue. I keep my stress level down and I live an isolated peace and quiet life. Too much noise and chaos does me in. When I had my kidney stones 4 years ago I told the ER nurse if they could give me darkness and quiet I wouldn't have to take pain meds. She looked at me like I had lobsters on my head. There is no such thing as dark and quiet in a hospital so I ended up with the pain meds. They made me more miserable and very, very sick. 

Ginger, turmeric, ginseng and elderberry are also very good things to have in your diet!


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

Roslyn.......(((((((((((((((((((big hug))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

kjohnstone said:


> Roslyn.......(((((((((((((((((((big hug))))))))))))))))))))


Thanks. That issue is one of the biggest reasons that I really don't have a lot of trust for doctors. My kidney surgery is another, but that is one traumatic story that I'm not ready to deal with. I survived and I take it one day at a time.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Roslyn - I was the same age when mine started. Mom thought I had something wrong with my eyes because I was complaining about them so often (because of the visual disturbances prior to the headache & nausea). The eye doctor actually told my mom that I was getting migraines. Partly they were hormone induced for me, besides certain foods, and lights - oh my gosh those flourscent lights! Get me in a hurry, especially when I've been under more stress that usual. I too head for the quiet and dark. A few ibuprofen or tylenol and a can of coke or whatever is handy for caffeine and I'll sleep it off. I'm not one for taking any extra meds if I can help it. Liver & kidneys don't need more harsh junk to filter.


----------

